# DRI Cruise Exchange?



## nightnurse613 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been looking at the DRI Cruise Exchange.  It actually doesn't look that bad (especially if you have lots of points)- UNLESS I am missing something.  If I read it correctly it's 15-17K points for TWO people in a Balcony.  I presume there is still gratuity but what about other costs (port fees, exchange fee for example?)  Has any one actually done a recent DRI cruise?  Feel free to PM.  I am seriously thinking about doing this next year!  It looks better than the old II Cruise deals.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2012)

Please read DRI ...The Club...Annual Member Benefits Directory...North America 2012-2013 page 17.

Title: Cruises

I think it is 15,000 points per person or grand total of 30,000 points for two (2).

I think you need to call DRI for a clarification.  Plus there is an exchange fee for using this program(There is no exchange fee if you are a Platinum Club Member).

Please give us some feed back.

Good Luck


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 3, 2012)

I must have a different NA Members Directory- there's nothing on page 17 about cruises but there is on page 52.  They are listed just like weeks-beginning Sunday for 7 days and MAX OCC of 2/2 which leads me to believe they are just like timeshare weeks. I have been told two different things by DRI personnel regarding "exchange fees" - I believe the person who said "no exchange fee" but I still had to pay gratuities. Of course this person also said I had to pay port fees and taxes, the other one said "no".  That's why I was hoping to find someone who had "been there and done that" but it appears that not many (if any) have. It is also probably unlikely that, if there is anyone who has done this recently, would even know what they ultimately paid (or are not yet members of TUG)!!??


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the fee back, I will check with DRI later next week and give you some back.

I need to check one of our old cruise invoices to give you an idea on port fees and taxes..

A web site call Cruise Tip Calculator will give you a guide for all the cruise lines how much you should tip on a cruise ship. 

port fees & taxes around $80.00 per person /  just guessing

It is broken down as follows:

Staff person to tip
Suggested tip, per person per day, etc.,


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> A web site call Cruise Tip Calculator will give you a guide for all the cruise lines how much you should tip on a cruise ship.
> 
> It is broken down as follows:
> 
> ...



Tips on cruises are generally charged per-person, per-day. Iirc, Celebrity is about $12/day charged to your on-board account plus drinks automatically tack on 15%.  Port charges are billed at the time of booking and rolled into the charge for the cruise. 

We have long said that you may see an ad to get on a $999 cruise, but by the time you get off, you won't get off it for that. Far from it.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Tips on cruises are generally charged per-person, per-day. Iirc, Celebrity is about $12/day charged to your on-board account plus drinks automatically tack on 15%.  Port charges are billed at the time of booking and rolled into the charge for the cruise.
> 
> We have long said that you may see an ad to get on a $999 cruise, but by the time you get off, you won't get off it for that. Far from it.
> 
> Jim



We also sail Celebrity Cruise Line and are Elite Members.  When you go to Cruise Tip Calculator all the math is done for you.

You are so correct a $999 cruise is an inside cabin.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 4, 2012)

We have been on a couple of cruises before (Costco and direct from the cruise operator) so we know what's involved in a "normal" situation but it looks like DRI has changed their cruise program in the last couple of years so we are looking for DRI specifics in order to evaluate - for example, DRI books a balcony stateroom - obstructed view, can we upgrade, do we even need to upgrade??? Are port fees and government taxes additional? Also, we are past the 13 month window, when should we expect 2013 cruises to appear on the site? As pointed out, SOME of this information can reliably be provided by DRI however, if necessary, we will go and be the first to report back!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 4, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> We have been on a couple of cruises before (Costco and direct from the cruise operator) so we know what's involved in a "normal" situation but it looks like DRI has changed their cruise program in the last couple of years so we are looking for DRI specifics in order to evaluate - for example, DRI books a balcony stateroom - obstructed view, can we upgrade, do we even need to upgrade??? Are port fees and government taxes additional? Also, we are past the 13 month window, when should we expect 2013 cruises to appear on the site? As pointed out, SOME of this information can reliably be provided by DRI however, if necessary, we will go and be the first to report back!



Last year the NCL cruise exchanges showed up to late for us to book. If memory serves me correctly, it wasn't an option until a couple of months before the summer season started. I was somewhat disappointed because the Alaskan cruises looked liked they'd have been an option for us had we not already had our vacations planned out and reserved. I'm not expecting to see the option again until sometime between March and May of next year. I could be wrong, I wasn't expecting the option at all last year and it sort of took me by surprise. Since we had everything for that season reserved I honesly didn't pay attention to to it. While we can't make use of it for next summer eaither, I'll be paying closer attention to when it shows up (if it shows up) and what's offered. I'd love to take another Alaskan cruise and we often have more DRI points than we can reasonably use. 2015 (yes I plan tenatively that far in advance) might be a year we could make use of a cruise exchange option like was offered with NCL this past year.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doug is the number of points in the DRI Club section;  is it per person or is it for the cruise cabin for the length of the cruise; just like a week at a timeshare resort.

We are looking at the 7 Day Alaskan cruise during peak season for 18,000 points.

Is that 18,000 points for the cabin (for 2 person).

Thanks for any assistance on this matter.

Tipping Staff, Port Fees and Taxes "ares not an issue".


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent question- I have been told (by a couple of different people) that this is the number of points required for the balcony stateroom - which accommodates two.  I have asked for a WRITTEN confirmation but, I believe, since it is listed just like timeshares (as you point out) that the points listed cover this room and the maximum occupants (2). However, as Doug points out, if these listings don't appear until May - you may find that you have lost your options to secure a land based reservation in 2013. By May these cruises are already under sail so maybe these are left over scraps - not the deal they purport to be.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 6, 2012)

I was looking around at the DRI website trying to see if I could search/book NCL cruise exchanges but, the site either kept timing out or saying there was no availability. 

The more I think about it, the more I'm certain the cruise exchange opportunity was available before May. Right now I'm thinking it's unfortunate that I didn't pay more attention. I sort of ignored it because it wasn't going to work into this years vacation plans and I thought I'd be able to revisit the offer easily. Guess I was wrong. 

As it stands now we'll probably be looking at using our points for a cruise exchange the old fashioned way, 25,000 points for $2,000 credit towards a cruise plus paying the options fee. It's not necessarily the best usage of points but, in 2014 it looks like we'll be a little jammed up on inventory for timeshare vacations. We really love cruising but haven't since my wife developed GI issues. Not knowing how the food is prepared can make dining a lot like a walk through a mine field. We can book a short 4 or 5 night cruise that wouldn't require we burn paid-time-off hours and, it would be short enough to find out if my wife will tollerate cruising again. 

Of course, the back side of this is that she tolerates it fine and it's one more vacation I'll have to factor into our yearly plans.


----------



## jediinprescott (Aug 10, 2012)

*DRI cruise*

We did a DRI cruise on NCL a year ago. The points are for a balcony cabin. It includes everything ( as a normal fare) except the daily service fee/ person. Hopefully the 2013 schedule will show up in the fall. 
Mike


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 10, 2012)

jedi in prescott said:


> We did a DRI cruise on NCL a year ago. The points are for a balcony cabin. It includes everything ( as a normal fare) except the daily service fee/ person. Hopefully the 2013 schedule will show up in the fall.
> Mike



Did you pay NCL for taxes and port fees (roughly around $160.00 for two (2) persons) ?

Gratitudes for staff were not included, correct.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 10, 2012)

And this was posted on the DRI Forum website on the 4th of July:

Thanks for you post. We are currently in the process of negotiating our 2013 cruise inventory. As soon as we have definitive dates, the member base will be informed.

Regards

Ben
        The member base awaits! :zzz:


----------



## jediinprescott (Aug 10, 2012)

*DRI cruises*

To answer Pedro...taxes and fees are included. Gratuities are additional as are any of the normal eating surcharges in some of the dining options.
Mike


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 10, 2012)

jediinprescott said:


> To answer Pedro...taxes and fees are included. Gratuities are additional as are any of the normal eating surcharges in some of the dining options.
> Mike



Thanks for your answer.  Look like on surface this is a better deal by DRI then was they allow you for The Club Point  Program to pay toward your yearly MF.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 6, 2013)

It must be time to revive this thread. I have regularly checked the reservation site for the Alaska cruise.  There are over 20 dates published which could lead one to think pretty good availability. Unfortunately, I have never seen ANY actual availability which makes me think VERY limited availability. Additionally, when you use the Calendar method to check for reservations it doesn't give you the roll month forward/back option like it does for other reservations. Also, for some particular reason you can't get on a waiting list - which is strange. We had saved enough points this year to take this cruise - if we continue to wait for cancelled reservations all of the good possible exchanges will be gone. You would think that DRI and NCL could fill up a ship - I have checked NCL's site and they have plenty of Staterooms still available. Since the DEMAND is so high, you would think that an influential businessman such as Mr. Cloobeck could do better for his customers-if he wanted. I would think NCL wouldn't mind filling their ships since they have plenty of competition!


----------



## TheWizz (Mar 18, 2013)

I've looked in the 2013 Annual Member Benefits Directory and can't find any reference to actual points value for booking an NCL Cruise via DRI Points. A NCL "Partnership" is mentioned on Page 27, however, it only lists the known Points for Cash values as in the past.  I can't seem to find the NCL Cruise points values at the website either.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2013)

TheWizz said:


> I've looked in the 2013 Annual Member Benefits Directory and can't find any reference to actual points value for booking an NCL Cruise via DRI Points. A NCL "Partnership" is mentioned on Page 27, however, it only lists the known Points for Cash values as in the past.  I can't seem to find the NCL Cruise points values at the website either.



The cruise points are listed in the benefits book that lists all other resorts points requirements. I've also found I can't book an NCL cruise online but have to call for availability. When we called, which was over a year in advance of our cruise, we were told that the listed NCL cruises worked just like a booking for THE Club. That is we couldn't book the cruise until we were at the 10 month mark. 

From our experience, cruises to Alaska have the choicest location in balcony cabins book up relatively far in advance. I was looking for a May/June cruise date when NCL released it's 2014 Alaskan Itenerary's in Feb. In order to book a May Alaskan cruise, we'll have to wait until July.

What I didn't ask was if we can save our 2013 points into 2014 and then use those saved points to book one of the NCL cruise exchanges. I don't believe that's an option if we wanted to exchange points for cash/credit against a cruise. I'll need to call an verify whether we can save/borrow for an NCL cruise or if I'll need a backup plan in the event a stateroom is not available for our choosen timeframe. In our case I believe the cost is along the lines of 18,000 points. That's a lot of points for us to use if we can't book the cruise. 

Unfortunately, a W. Caribbean cruise really wouldn't be an adaquate replacement for us. Neither of us have ever really cared much for that itenerary. If I could work out the cost of the flights or put together enough FF miles, a European cruise could be an option. The issue there is the cost of flights and, being such a long flight, we're getting to the point that either business class or first class seating becomes an important factor in our decision. While I have no issue flying coach, 8+ hours crammed into some of those coach seats is getting to be a little long for either us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> We have been on a couple of cruises before (Costco and direct from the cruise operator) so we know what's involved in a "normal" situation but it looks like DRI has changed their cruise program in the last couple of years so we are looking for DRI specifics in order to evaluate - for example, DRI books a balcony stateroom - obstructed view, can we upgrade, do we even need to upgrade??? Are port fees and government taxes additional? Also, we are past the 13 month window, when should we expect 2013 cruises to appear on the site? As pointed out, SOME of this information can reliably be provided by DRI however, if necessary, we will go and be the first to report back!



I haven't seen a cruise online with DRI. I have called and been told we can book it just like any other exchange at the 10 month mark. I'm assuming because of how cruises are booked through the cruiseline we'll have to call for a reservation vs booking online with DRI. When I called I failed to ask about port fee's. I'm assuming port fee's are included in the exchange price with your points, I could be wrong. 

I would assume that you can upgrade to a higher class either at the time of booking for additional cash or with the cruiseline. I know Royal Caribbean use to have a policy that they'd only deal with your TA if you booked through a TA. That would mean that you'd need to upgrade through DRI if NCL has the same policy.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 20, 2013)

All of these technical cruise questions would probably be better answered in the forum on the DRI web site.  On there, where the questions are answered by DRI staff, the answer seems to be that there are a limited number of cabins reserved for DRI and they appear to be specific cabins.  It is difficult to get a cabin and, if you do, I don't believe the cruise line is going to be looking to wheel and deal.

In my opinion, take it for what it's worth, as a regular cruiser I don't consider these to be particularly good deals.  I'm doing a week on Holland America in May for $550 per person in an ocean view cabin.  I doubt that a DRI exchange would be any better than that.  As we have 15,000 points, a 30,000 point cruise would represent about $2,500 in mf plus the value of two years' points, the cost of those points and the lost vacations those points could have purchased.  I'd rather pay the $1,100 and keep the points. Whether you use points or cash for a cruise, there are taxes, port fees, tips, etc. added to your invoice which are going to pretty much double the cost of my reservation.  That's before we figure in the $2.50 sodas, $7.00 drinks and expensive shore excursions.  So far as I'm concerned the cruise "benefit" is another sales tool for the saleman to tell you that you "can even use your points for a cruise".  When we were at Powhatan last year, and sat down for an "update", the sales wench was trying to get us to platinum for a mere $125,000 :hysterical: with a large part of the pitch being how much cruising we could do.  Good luck on that.

If you're interested in cruising and don't already belong, join www.cruisecritic.com That's the cruise equivilant of TUG.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 20, 2013)

hvsteve1 said:


> All of these technical cruise questions would probably be better answered in the forum on the DRI web site.  On there, where the questions are answered by DRI staff, the answer seems to be that there are a limited number of cabins reserved for DRI and they appear to be specific cabins.  It is difficult to get a cabin and, if you do, I don't believe the cruise line is going to be looking to wheel and deal.
> 
> In my opinion, take it for what it's worth, as a regular cruiser I don't consider these to be particularly good deals.  I'm doing a week on Holland America in May for $550 per person in an ocean view cabin.  I doubt that a DRI exchange would be any better than that.  As we have 15,000 points, a 30,000 point cruise would represent about $2,500 in mf plus the value of two years' points, the cost of those points and the lost vacations those points could have purchased.  I'd rather pay the $1,100 and keep the points. Whether you use points or cash for a cruise, there are taxes, port fees, tips, etc. added to your invoice which are going to pretty much double the cost of my reservation.  That's before we figure in the $2.50 sodas, $7.00 drinks and expensive shore excursions.  So far as I'm concerned the cruise "benefit" is another sales tool for the saleman to tell you that you "can even use your points for a cruise".  When we were at Powhatan last year, and sat down for an "update", the sales wench was trying to get us to platinum for a mere $125,000 :hysterical: with a large part of the pitch being how much cruising we could do.  Good luck on that.
> 
> If you're interested in cruising and don't already belong, join www.cruisecritic.com That's the cruise equivilant of TUG.



While I might agree with the general premise that exchanging for a cruise is not the best usage of points from a monetary standpoint, sometimes it's the best usage of points for that year. 

As a for instance, we have 26,500 DRI points, two 3 bedroom lock-off units with Marriott, 7,000 HGVC points, two non-lockoff units in Branson and another unit in Breckenridge. In order for us to cruise we sometimes have to get creative with our timeshare ownerships. Thus a cruise exchange is something we've done three times in the past. Once through I.I. and twice through HGVC.

For us, the cost in MF's is approx the same as the cost if we paid cash. It doesn't work out as well if I'm taking the $$ for MF's credit to help offset the cost of a cruise. Thus, we're contemplating the direct exchange.

As to paying to shore excursions, drinks et while on a cruise....I think you pay for those when you're on a timeshare vacation as well. We buy food, go out to dinner, maybe have a couple of drinks, go to amuesment parks and museums, visit national and state parks, parasail, take fishing charters, rent a car for the week if we flew to the resort et...All of those cost extra, just like they do on a cruise. I have yet to take a timeshare vacation where we didn't have extra expenses that amounted to at least $500 and often closer to $1,000. In fact the rental car typicall costs us $200 just for openers.

The problem with asking DRI directly is they're looking at what's written in front of them. That may or may not be what actually happens. Sometimes it's good to hear from someone with real life experience in booking the cruise vs someone who only talks about booking the cruise. There are two of us on this thread who will learn first hand how easy/difficult it is to get a cabin.


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

I wrote the following in the other website, before my cruise with NCL Pearl in November 2012.  I made a mistake though thinking service charge is included, and it was not.  Cost (MF + service charge) booked through Diamond is about the same (perhaps slightly cheaper than) what I could get from a travel agent, e.g. vacation to go dot com.  Will I do it again?  Yes, because I have too many timeshare points to get rid of.

I also own RHC.  Their cruise option is an excellent deal.

Copied and pasted from the other website:

Cruise Math 
It is RCI's fault since their implementation of TPU I find I have too many timeshare weeks to get rid of. This year, both RHC and DRI have cruise options. 

I have booked via RHC a Carnival Freedom Week. Points required is 21666 (options available for inside, outside and balcony) for an outside cabin, i.e. $568.73 (MF pro-rated). All inclusive fee (taxes, port charges, daily service charge, and insurance) is $1,066 for two. The total is $1634.73.

If I book the same via cruise agent, cost will be $2,065 + $184 (daily service charge) = $2,249.00. 

I save $614.27, which is not a bad way to use the RHC points.

I also have booked via DRI (their online, not redemption of 10000 points for $700) NCL Pearl. The total points required is 15000 for a balcony cabin (the only option), which is all inclusive including daily service charge. The cost is $2,100 (MF pro-rated). If I book the same via a cruise agent, I will pay $2,328 including daily service charge.

I save $228, which is not as good as RHC. DRI has other cruise destinations, e.g. Alaska, Baltic, Mediterranean and Hawaii which are more cost effiective than Caribbean.

I wish these cruise options could continue in future years.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2013)

What is the dollar value of a single DRI point ?


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 27, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What is the dollar value of a single DRI point ?





Nothing or close to nothing if you bought it from ebay.  If you argue how much people buy from the developer, you open up another battle of debate.

Like it or not, we are TS owners.  Let's maximize value for money.  I share my experience.  I don't mean I am smarter than others.


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 28, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> It must be time to revive this thread. I have regularly checked the reservation site for the Alaska cruise.  There are over 20 dates published which could lead one to think pretty good availability. Unfortunately, I have never seen ANY actual availability which makes me think VERY limited availability. Additionally, when you use the Calendar method to check for reservations it doesn't give you the roll month forward/back option like it does for other reservations. Also, for some particular reason you can't get on a waiting list - which is strange. We had saved enough points this year to take this cruise - if we continue to wait for cancelled reservations all of the good possible exchanges will be gone. You would think that DRI and NCL could fill up a ship - I have checked NCL's site and they have plenty of Staterooms still available. Since the DEMAND is so high, you would think that an influential businessman such as Mr. Cloobeck could do better for his customers-if he wanted. I would think NCL wouldn't mind filling their ships since they have plenty of competition!





In the NCL magazine on Pearl, there is one whole page talking about partnership between NCL and DRI and DRI members can redeem their points for cruise.  There is a DRI hotline operated by NCL to answer questions and deal with special requests, e.g. upgrade, extra person and etc.  It looks like the NCL-DRI partnership is formal and legitimate.

I have privilege within 10 months.  Just like everyone, I browse DRI for availability every now and then (yes, I admit I browse the website about 3 times a week).  My cruise was in November 2012 and my record says I booked it in March.

How to book it?  On DRI website, book it just like you book all other resorts. I received a confirmaiton and my points deducted (same routine).  In a few days, I received an email from a travel agent who asked for my name and the other passenger's name  and details from our passports.  On the same day, I received an NCL confirmation number and an login information for e-docs and others. This process is exactly the same as if you booked it through a travel agent.  If you have special requests, here is the difference.  You will have to call the DRI hot number with NCL.  The NCL agent will quote you prices for upgrade, third person, or extra cabins.


I learned it from somewhere (sorry, do not remember the source of information) that in 2012 DRI has only 3 cabins in each of the 20+ cruise dates, so availability is very limited.  I still see them probably because lots of people are waiting and watching.  The demand will increase for sure.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 28, 2013)

So far I have yet to see any of the NCL cruises available online but, I only search every now and again. If it's true they only are alloted 3 cabins per cruise, that might make it tough to get exactly what you want if your dates are limited. Then again, at 18,000 to 19,000 points, 3 cabins per cruise might be a reasonable number. My bet would be that not to many would want to spend that many points for one week of vacation. 

Since we are looking for a May or early June date for Alaska, I'll be looking frequently for availablity when we start getting close to the 10 month mark. I plan on calling for availablity as well as looking online.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 1, 2013)

Since I prefer RCCL or Princess anyway, what I'll typically do if I have points available is use my points and get the cash back for the cruise.  I can get up to $2700 back if I don't use any points for that year.  I've found some good deals where my points for cash will more than cover the costs for a balcony stateroom for 3 persons.  Found such a deal for Dec. on RCCL.  Hopefully DRI will expand this program to cover any/all cruises for NCL and also other popular cruise lines.  Being able to inquire/purchase online would be quite helpful as well.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*I don't understand*



TheWizz said:


> Since I prefer RCCL or Princess anyway, what I'll typically do if I have points available is use my points and get the cash back for the cruise.  I can get up to $2700 back if I don't use any points for that year.  I've found some good deals where my points for cash will more than cover the costs for a balcony stateroom for 3 persons.  Found such a deal for Dec. on RCCL.  Hopefully DRI will expand this program to cover any/all cruises for NCL and also other popular cruise lines.  Being able to inquire/purchase online would be quite helpful as well.



If you are a Gold member and getting $2700 back to put toward a cruise, you are taking a hit from the beginning. That's no deal unless you were just going to lose the points anyway because you could not use them and could not forward them to the next year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2013)

As a general rule, a cruise exchange is not a great of even good financial option. Then again, timeshare in and of itself isn't necessarily a wise financial decision itself. A cruise exchange is not a reason to own or buy a timeshare but it is an option for occasional usage. To that end, we've used it as an option three times in 15 years and would like to consider a fourth usage as we find ourselves with excess DRI points at this time.

I feel the discussion of value is sometimes overstated. What has no value to one has some or even great value to another. Value isn't always cash value, although I believe if I were to put a calculator to the process I'd easily discover that all exchanges for services other than the barter for a different timeshare than what we own to be a money losing proposition.

Now, as to making the exchange, I'm assuming I will need to call DRI. I had some time last night and looked at every month and every cruise available using the online system. Either the system isn't listing the cruise exchanges or there are none available for the next 10 months. I find this hard to believe and will call DRI when the time allows. If, in fact, NCL cruise exchanges are as scarce as hen's teeth, we will have to rethink how we're going to use our points for the next two years. I suppose I'll be looking into the most expensive units DRI has available, just to burn some points.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 11, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> If you are a Gold member and getting $2700 back to put toward a cruise, you are taking a hit from the beginning. That's no deal unless you were just going to lose the points anyway because you could not use them and could not forward them to the next year.



Not really a hit.  My DRI Points are based upon deeded weeks MFs, so my MFs each year for 30K points is ~$2800, so it is close to a "break-even" point for me.  If my MFs were based upon "Trust" points, I know I'd be paying much more each year for the same amount of points.  Hence the reason I gave back all the US Trust based points I had when we could still do that as I saw those MFs costs rising much faster than my deeded week points from Polo Towers.


----------



## j.dan.bowman (Jun 11, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What is the dollar value of a single DRI point ?



The value of points when used for Travel Services depends on your club membership level. 

These are listed on the Diamond Website under the Travel Services section. 

The Platinum Membership Level is the maximum value and is 10 cents per point i.e. 1000 points is worth $100. It is less for lower membership levels. 

Dan Bowman


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 11, 2013)

j.dan.bowman said:


> The value of points when used for Travel Services depends on your club membership level.
> 
> These are listed on the Diamond Website under the Travel Services section.
> 
> ...



Dollar value per point can also be expressed in cost value or, how much do points cost in MF'S, Club dues and/or trust management fee's. to that end the cost/value changes. 

When looking at the value of a point in relationship to the cost of a cruise, some will argue it's the cost of a point less the amount given plus the cost of the cruise that sets the true value or lack thereof.


----------

